# Gnumeric build failing 'update for port foobar failed'



## jwhendy (May 5, 2009)

Hi,


I was trying to install Gnumeric and it keeps failing, saying that it can't update ports that are already installed. I'm using 'portmaster --force-config -i /usr/ports/math/gnumeric' so that with the -i option I can tell it NOT to update ports that are already installed... yet this is why the build keeps failing. I get something like the error (can't recall the exact wording):

'Make failed for port /usr/ports/foo/bar: already isntalled. If you wish to update it, do 'make deinstall' and reinstall the port'.

Something like that, anyway. My question is why gnumeric is trying to update those ports if each time portmaster asks 'should I update /usr/ports/foo/bar [y]?' I type 'n'.

Thanks for any thoughts.


-John


----------



## Djn (May 5, 2009)

It can happen if the gnumeric port fails to detect that a dependency is already installed - then the port will try to upgrade it as a part of the port build. (This happens after portmaster has looked at the dependencies and asked if you want it to explicitly upgrade them, so there's not really anything it can do.)

One brutal but possible solution is to set FORCE_PKG_REGISTER, which will force it to ignore that error and just install the port in question anyway.


----------



## jwhendy (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, probably won't be doing any 'brutal' options  I swore I tried using the -f flag in portmaster to force the build and it still didn't work. I can try that again, if that's an option.

Otherwise, what about doing 'portmaster -e' to the ports that are failing and using the gnumeric compile to rebuild them? Would that break the other ports that depend on them? They'll be there either way and if they're not in use when I expunge and rebuild them, everything should work out, right?


-John


----------

